# Desert POW



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Once I topped out on Mt Ellen, the views were amazing. Red rock as far as I could see. But I also saw rain to the north which was bad news. The road down low had a lot of clay in it and I was a little worried that if it rained enough, the road would become impassible. I took a few pictures and transitioned, hoping to beat the rain.

The light was kinda funny so my pictures didn't come out as well as I hoped. I Guess you had to be there.

Canyonlands and the LaSals









Capitol Reefs Water Pocket Fold









I chose to ride a NE facing slide path that went for 1500 feet before it joined a few more paths in a gully for another 500 of so feet. It had a perfect aspect the made you feel like you were going to end up in the Colorado river in Canyonlands, with the LaSals as a back drop. I had to look up every few turns to take it in. It might be the most aesthetically pleasing run Ive ever had.










The snow was about 4-6 inches of dry soft settled, but wind damaged powder on top of 3 feet of facets to the ground. It rode great.









I really wanted to take another lap but I was worried about the rain. I had to work Monday and didn't want to get stuck out there with no way of getting ahold of anyone.

So I got back to the truck using a combination of glissading, post-holing, bush wacking, dirt hiking and even some riding. I met up with the jeep road I hiked up and realized that I started up one sub drainage to soon on the way up. Now I know.

My burrito was waiting for me nice and warm on the dash board.









And of course I had to hydrate.









But the adventure wasn't over yet. Those snow patches that were nice and hard this morning were slushy and muddy. After some white knuckle driving I made it back down to desert 7000 feet below the ridge.









The rain ended up being a short period of a light drizzle/flurries but Im Ok with my decision to skidattle. 

My route. Red = descent.









It wasn't the most physically demanding tour or gnarliest line but it was an awesome adventure. I thought it would just be something I would do so I could say I did. But ended up being a great time climbing up and riding down. Its a trip I plan on repeating.

Each of Utahs islands in the sky brings something unique to the table. The Stansburys have the twin couloirs. LaSals have big lines. The Oquirrhs have a lot of cougars. The Henrys take the cake for scenery.


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

these photos are awesome....epic man, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wonderful pics, great trip :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work. Has to be a good season for that type of thing. I am trying to figure out time (and space) for a La Sals-Moab splitboard-mountain bike trip. 

This range is a new one to me. You are probably one of just a handful of people who have gotten turns back there this year. Maybe the only person. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Reminds me of the view atop Burro Pass...........freakin' awesome!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks guys. 

Killclimbz, Make it happen. The LaSals are sick. But they are melting fast. I got plans to do some ski-packing there this weekend.

Mojo, if you looked west from burro pass, it is pretty much a mirror image of my picture looking east from the top of the henrys.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

wow, that breath taking... but... new hampshire has its spots as well.


----------



## Patrick1229 (Jan 3, 2014)

This is the best post ever. Man, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice work, beautiful terrain. What kind of stick did you shred with on that goodness?


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Billy Goat


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

did you use a splitboard or regular board?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful shots!

I always enjoy your TRs, in the way you tell the story and the amazing photos you take.

Thank you.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice work! The Henries are an iconic southern utah range. Like you said, seen by many visited by few. Boulder Mountain has some really great touring when the snow is good too.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome TR mhaas. Looks like good times.


----------

